# Racism



## AndreAshlar (Mar 12, 2015)

Racism directly opposes the concept of the brotherhood of men under the fathership of God.   I believe Freemasons could and absolutely should be at the forefront of efforts to combat racism.  Freemasonry and every jurisdiction contained within, should serve as an example to society on how racism should be viewed and managed.  We talk about and champion equality in freemasonry.  Do we truly model it?


----------



## JMartinez (Mar 13, 2015)

Honestly it's been my experience that most of the older guys and some younger members have a racial " sense of humor". But every so often I'll find an ignorant bigot, there are several in my lodge. I usually just laugh it off. We really need to remember that there is absolutely no logic behind racism or any kind of discrimination. It does nothing but divide and hurt.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 13, 2015)

Though society avoids them,  as Masons, we must be able to have these tough conversations. I'm surprised at the lack of responses in this post.  Thank you for sharing your thoughts Bro. JMartinez!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 13, 2015)

AndreAshlar said:


> I believe Freemasons could and absolutely should be at the forefront of efforts to combat racism.


I agree.  Now let me ask where, in your opinion, is "the forefront of efforts to combat racism"?  What little I know of psychology teaches me that people change when they are on the edge of their comfort zone, not when they are pushed completely out of it.  This requires understanding the person, not just the situation.  I have never openly addressed the question of race in my Lodge.  I fear that there are too many Brothers who would panic and become openly hostile.  However, Once when I read the poem "If" by Brother Rudyard Kipling in Lodge I did include the following quote from his biography written in 1885:

"I was Secretary for some years of the Lodge of Hope and Perseverance No. 782, English Constitution which included Brethren of at least four different creeds. I was entered by a member of the Brahmo Samaj (a Hindu), passed by a Mohammedan, and raised by an Englishman. Our Tyler was an Indian Jew."

Now that may be pretty subtle, but it was all that some of the Brothers in my Lodge could handle.  Confrontation may change laws but it is not always the best way to change minds.  For many years I refused to petition my fathers Grand Lodge because of its open (if unwritten) acceptance of racism.  After the G.L. officially changed their policy I petitioned for membership.  Sometimes when I hear comments or jokes my contribution is as simple as "That hasn't been my experience" or "I don't think that's funny".

There is a great line in the movie "The Butler" when Cecil Gaines son admits rather shamefacedly that his father is a butler and he is told:
*"Young brother, the black domestic defy racial stereotypes by being hardworking and trustworthy. He slowly tears down racial hatred with his example of a strong work ethic and dignified character. Now, while we perceive the butler or the maid to be subservient, in many ways they are subversive, without even knowing it."*

The word subversive means "to change secretly from within".  I believe that is how peoples hearts are changed.  It is where I believe I am most effective.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 13, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I agree.  Now let me ask where, in your opinion, is "the forefront of efforts to combat racism"?  What little I know of psychology teaches me that people change when they are on the edge of their comfort zone, not when they are pushed completely out of it.  This requires understanding the person, not just the situation.  I have never openly addressed the question of race in my Lodge.  I fear that there are too many Brothers who would panic and become openly hostile.  However, Once when I read the poem "If" by Brother Rudyard Kipling in Lodge I did include the following quote from his biography written in 1885:
> 
> "I was Secretary for some years of the Lodge of Hope and Perseverance No. 782, English Constitution which included Brethren of at least four different creeds. I was entered by a member of the Brahmo Samaj (a Hindu), passed by a Mohammedan, and raised by an Englishman. Our Tyler was an Indian Jew."
> 
> ...


Powerful. The forefront can certainly be subversive. Every individial has a different assignment.   Some overt.   Others covert. Following through with the task shows the leadership needed to effect change.


----------



## perryel (Mar 17, 2015)

IMHO, no single issue provides a better commentary on racial progress and the Craft in the US than that of recognition and visitation with PHA.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Mar 17, 2015)

perryel said:


> IMHO, no single issue provides a better commentary on racial progress and the Craft in the US than that of recognition and visitation with PHA.


+1


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 17, 2015)

perryel said:


> IMHO, no single issue provides a better commentary on racial progress and the Craft in the US than that of recognition and visitation with PHA.


On paper, yes.  It would be a much more powerful gesture if EVERY jurisdiction was on board with mutual recognition and visitation.  Right now.  It's 2015.  150 years have passed since the Emancipation Proclamation.   240 years have transpired since Prince Hall and the other Immortal 15 were made masons. Finally, if our actions and conversations behind closed doors reflected a sincere desire to embrace mutual recognition. It shouldn't be a forced acceptance.   Not for us as bricklayers. We've a long way to go.  Make no mistake about it, many masons still reject the idea of viewing black men as their equals,  and treating them as such,  without or within the lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 17, 2015)

perryel said:


> IMHO, no single issue provides a better commentary on racial progress and the Craft in the US than that of recognition and visitation with PHA.



Including the observation that the issue works both ways and it's very different region to region.

My mother jurisdiction publishes a list in the annual proceedings book.  About half have ignored the offers.  That was an eye opener.  Cross visitation is common.  My mother lodge has tenants in the building from both jurisdictions.  My petition had signers form both jurisdiction families.

For a short time I was affiliated in a jurisdiction where the grand lodge offices share spaces to save money and cross visitation is so common it's hardly even mentioned.  In two years of affiliation there I remember numerous visits.

One of my jurisdictions has blanket recognition.  They don't even track who returned their recognition.  Grand lines regularly attend mutual events and cross visitation is as common as visiting across districts.

One of my jurisdictions is currently in stonewalling mode.  When the agreement to allow visitation was signed one of the two local jurisdictions switched the lodge locator function on their web site to a DDGM list.  My experience when I moved to this state is like my experience when I moved other states - I had already been visiting for several months when I first got a response to my initial email.  Listing DDGMs is a known and long established stonewalling strategy.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.thephylaxis.org/williams/racism.php


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Andre, you are fighting the wrong enemy.  Racism is only a symptom, you must find the source.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 18, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Andre, you are fighting the wrong enemy.  Racism is only a symptom, you must find the source.


1. Who/what is this "wrong enemy" I'm fighting?

2. Can men of virtue and truth be bridge builders and change agents on the issue?

3. Is it unrealistic to expect more from freemasons?  

4.  We know the source.  Are we committed to dancing around  the issue or are we committed to reconciliation?


----------



## Zack (Mar 18, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> One of my jurisdictions is currently in stonewalling mode.  When the agreement to allow visitation was signed one of the two local jurisdictions switched the lodge locator function on their web site to a DDGM list.  My experience when I moved to this state is like my experience when I moved other states - I had already been visiting for several months when I first got a response to my initial email.  *Listing DDGMs is a known and long established stonewalling strategy.*




First I have heard of this.  Please enlighten me as to how this works.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 18, 2015)

Zack said:


> First I have heard of this.  Please enlighten me as to how this works.



There's no rule that DDGMs ignore inquiries but read this forum about men attempting to contact local lodges through DDGMs.  You'll find lots of postings on the topic.  Try it yourself.  I've tried it myself in enough locations that I've given up taking that route.  I've read posts that you're supposed to introduce yourself in advance before showing up outside of your own district and especially outside of your own jurisdiction.  To be blunt, such advice only applies if it actually works.  In so many cases it doesn't actually work except in the negative.

Are there responsive DDGMs?  You betcha.  I understand that I'm painting with a broad brush and individual districts can be offered as exceptions.  Nonetheless I've seen the trend happen far more often than not.

The theoretical rules are to contact the local DDGM to visit outside of your district within your own jurisdiction and go through the Grand Sec office to visit outside of your own jurisdiction.  In actual practice these are both recipes for failure.  Trips don't last long enough for the process to work.  In many cases even relocations don't last long enough for the processes to work - I lived in San Antonio for at least 6 months before getting any response from the local DDGMs there and by then I was a regular at more than one of their lodges.

The actual practice that works is to show up and ask if they will investigate you as a visitor.  Try the contact methods in advance when possible but expect to be ignored, then show up in person.


----------



## Zack (Mar 18, 2015)

I've travelled a lot and have never experienced this and fail to see how this connects with the topic of this thread.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 26, 2015)

The OP mentioned that at when the cross visitation was approved that his jurisdiction switched the lodge locator function to a list of DDGMs as a way to stonewall


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Mar 27, 2015)

If you are referring to the Prince Hall website here in Texas then I can enlighten you.   I am the Grand Webmaster and the list was taken down so that it can be updated and upgraded.   The old list hadn't been updated in years.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 27, 2015)

Bro. David,  could you advise when the PHA Lodge locator will again be posted?


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Mar 30, 2015)

The new and improved one was posted on Saturday evening.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 31, 2015)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> The new and improved one was posted on Saturday evening.



The search function in the lodge locator is excellent!  I love that it searches as you type in the search field.


----------

